# A Level results thread



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

My boy has found out he's been awarded an A* A A, which means he's got his place at Bath Uni to study Mechanical Engingeering 

Pleased as fucking punch here, to be honest, very pleased for him and very proud of him. Well done Alf, you've made your old man very happy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 18, 2011)

Aww that is really good news paulie. Bath must be a great place to go to uni as well


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2011)

My nephew just got 3x A* the clever little git and has been interviewed on the news the smug little git


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats! You must be soooo proud 

There was a chap on Today this morning going over the hilarious emails he gets from private schools saying things like "Please do come and photograph our celebrating A Level students. We have some really very beautiful girls this year"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

As an aside, isn't it a bit strange that I could reply-in-kind to you all by pressing "like" and didn't need to say anything?

Anyway, yes dead good and good news for your nephew Badgers - I don't know where this generation got their brains from, they're clearly not as clever as us old people....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 18, 2011)

aw Paulie that's great news


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

how wierd, i was literally just going to post a link to my little (ignored) thread on your "should kids do degrees?" thread and you show up here!? 

and thanks btw


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 18, 2011)

> how wierd, i was literally just going to post a link to my little (ignored) thread on your "should kids do degrees?" thread and you show up here!?


psychic

My daughter asked me to go with her to her sixth form today to get her results cos it's a long way away and she felt nervous of her results - I did but I felt like a right lemon - the only mum in the school

its was funny and a bit poignant seeing all the young 'uns getting their grades


----------



## kabbes (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done to those who deserve it for all their hard work!  And commiserations to those who didn't get what they were hoping for -- don't worry, life has a way of finding its way!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 18, 2011)

My nephew got A,C,D & U & my niece got A*,A & C.

Congrats to both imo.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, and: grr, bloody A-levels, easy these days, in my day you had to be Einstein to get a B grumble grumble.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

i got 2 D's, daughter went one better and got 2 U's and 1 E, so you can imagine how good it is to have someone in the family who has a concentration span longer than a fruit fly.....


----------



## kabbes (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, your lad is our future.  Good luck to him and I hope he loves Bath.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 18, 2011)

A* AA is pretty bloody good. Bath's a right good place to be a student too. You should def be proud!


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

My kid did exactly what I did: he's been top of the class really bright, but then lost interest right when it mattered, probably distracted by beer and women.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

Miss-Shelf said:


> psychic
> 
> My daughter asked me to go with her to her sixth form today to get her results cos it's a long way away and she felt nervous of her results - I did but I felt like a right lemon - the only mum in the school
> 
> its was funny and a bit poignant seeing all the young 'uns getting their grades


did she not get what she needed then Miss-Shelf?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 18, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 18, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Oh yeah, and: grr, bloody A-levels, easy these days, in my day you had to be Einstein to get a B grumble grumble.


My dad managed to convince me that a C at A level was a really good grade, because guess what he got...!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 18, 2011)

editor said:


> My kid did exactly what I did: he's been top of the class really bright, but then lost interest right when it mattered, probably distracted by beer and women.


 can't work out whether to post  or


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't even do A levels (I got kicked out three months in) and look where I am now!

Oh, err, hang on....


----------



## kabbes (Aug 18, 2011)

To be honest, I'm having a tough time assimilating the information that both editor and Paulie apparently have grown-up kids.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

kabbes said:


> To be honest, I'm having a tough time assimilating the information that both editor and Paulie apparently have grown-up kids.


I kept that bit of info off the boards for a very, very long time for fear of nutters sniffing about.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2011)

editor said:


> I kept that bit of info off the boards for a very, very long time for fear of nutters sniffing about.


my kids are nutters 

but that's alright cos so am I


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> My boy has fond out he's been awarded an A* A A, which means he's got his place at Bath Uni to study Mechanical Engingeering
> 
> Pleased as fucking punch here, to be honest, very pleased for him and very proud of him. Well done Alf, you've made you're old man very happy


excellent - we'll have some beers in Bath in the next few years - he's not going to want his old man hanging about when he hits the pubs (and I can help you avoid the student pubs )

I got B, C, E , when A Levels were dead hard like


----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats to you and your son, Paulie 

Proud day for us too as IP Jnr was accepted on BSc Network Engineering (Lancaster Uni) after completing equiv of 3 A-levels in 5 months, (9-5, 5 days a week) at a fast-track IT Academy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2011)

My grandson got three Bs which he's disappointed with, but he's got into the University that he wanted so I'm pleased


----------



## Giles (Aug 18, 2011)

It's especially good to hear of several boys getting good A levels: As this web site points out, to look at the papers, it's only sexy girls who get A levels!

Giles..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks all who pressed like to ma o/p, love y'all and everybody else


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> To be honest, I'm having a tough time assimilating the information that both editor and Paulie apparently have grown-up kids.


...but not that my grandson has just got his A level results?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, Mrs M, that too.  I thought your grandson's son would be going for his GCSEs.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 19, 2011)

my goddaughter  has also got her grades to study psychology


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...but not that my grandson has just got his A level results?



I'm going to have to phone my sister later and remind her that if her grandson does A levels, she'll be a sprightly 55 when he gets his results.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, and congrats to your lad, Paulie, and at least you didn't have to post a thread about wailing and gnashing of teeth this time!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm going to have to phone my sister later and remind her that if her grandson does A levels, she'll be a sprightly 55 when he gets his results.


Maybe, but she'll still be younger than you.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 19, 2011)

I was really proud of the results I got for my A levels because they spelt the word BUN  I don't know why I bothered to do them actually, pointless waste of 2 years IMO


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Maybe, but she'll still be younger than you.



As she reminds me every time I tease her about her age.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oh, and congrats to your lad, Paulie, and at least you didn't have to post a thread about wailing and gnashing of teeth this time!


thanks VP.

unfortunately, i decided to call him (he's in Sicily atm) last night after leaving the pub for work drinks. 

hope he's still speaking to me when he gets home


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> thanks VP.
> 
> unfortunately, i decided to call him (he's in Sicily atm) last night after leaving the pub for work drinks.
> 
> hope he's still speaking to me when he gets home



"I luvsh you shun, I'm dead proud!"

"Go home and have a coffee, dad! "


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> "I luvsh you shun, I'm dead proud!"
> 
> "Go home and have a coffee, dad! "


do you work for news international??? 

but yes.....


----------

